# Lake Brewer?



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone ever fish lake Brewer by Erie,North Dakota?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It was good up until about 2 years ago, then all of a sudden the fishing went down hill.


----------



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

Didn't they stock it a couple of years back with some eyes? Just wondering if it is worth checking it out? Kind of a drive from Moorhead so, and don't know much about the lakes out there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You cant use any live bait on Brewer so catching walleyes out there in the winter is very hard.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I could be wrong but i heard a flock of cormarants moved in there and pretty wellcleaned things out. Also i think the big blue gills that used to be in there got fished out. All ive heard in the past couple years is crappy reports. But who knows


----------

